
Chernobyl exclusion zone (30th anniversary of accident today) - squeakynick
https://www.facebook.com/nick.berry/media_set?set=a.1610399772639.2090095.1015562672&type=1&l=19b893ee90
======
adeel4
This is really cool. I was reading the NYT article on illegal logging. It
seems that there's more activity there than I'd expected.

------
squeakynick
These pictures were taken from my visit six years ago.

Haunting is too weak an adjective to describe the experience.

